# hot sauce



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

I just read a post on another board I belong to - it was a poll, and the question was about weather or not it was ok to put hot sauce on your LO's toungue as punishment for lying/talking back/swearing.
I was suprised at how many people said it was ok! It seems crazy to me.


----------



## juju's mom (Mar 30, 2005)

That is just down right mean.


----------



## TerraNoelle (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG...how sad....they don't probably have an issue with toxic soap either








I remember reading a story years ago about a mother who washed her son's mouth out with soap when he cussed...she left him in the bathroom and apparently he threw up because of the soap and ended up choking to death on it...the mother found him like 5 minutes later or something if I remember right...









There are better ways....but I'm always shocked too at what some parents will do!


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Wouldn't be punishment for mine. They both love spicy food. I'm eating extra-hot salsa with them now actually! It's genetic. But to use hot sauce for punishment is no better than spanking.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I find it child abuse.
I remember this being done to me when I was 7 because I repeated a word my sister had said which turned out to be a word I wasnt allowed to say.
I was then tied down to the bed where tabasco sauce was poured into my mouth and I was left for the rest of the day there...it was horrible...more than horrible







....


----------



## Mrsboyko (Nov 13, 2007)

My dad used to put hot sauce on my thumb to try to break the suking habbit. It didn't work.


----------



## jemama (Apr 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I find it child abuse.
I remember this being done to me when I was 7 because I repeated a word my sister had said which turned out to be a word I wasnt allowed to say.
I was then tied down to the bed where tabasco sauce was poured into my mouth and I was left for the rest of the day there...it was horrible...more than horrible







....











I agree about it being abuse.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I find it child abuse.
I remember this being done to me when I was 7 because I repeated a word my sister had said which turned out to be a word I wasnt allowed to say.
I was then tied down to the bed where tabasco sauce was poured into my mouth and I was left for the rest of the day there...it was horrible...more than horrible







....

I repeated a word my brother called me when I was 8 and he was 11, and my mom made me hold a bar of soap in my mouth.
It was pretty horrible, but I can't even imagine being tied down and left there for the rest of the day.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mrsboyko* 
My dad used to put hot sauce on my thumb to try to break the sucking habit. It didn't work.

My mom did that and many other things in an attempt to stop my nail biting habit, including smacking my hands, popping me in the mouth, snapping my wrist with a rubber band she made me keep on, etc.


----------



## rabbitmum (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I find it child abuse.
I remember this being done to me when I was 7 because I repeated a word my sister had said which turned out to be a word I wasnt allowed to say.
I was then tied down to the bed where tabasco sauce was poured into my mouth and I was left for the rest of the day there...it was horrible...more than horrible







....

That's about the worst thing I have ever heard! I'm really sorry you had to go through that! Have you talked to your parents about it later?


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

Finding creative ways to humiliate, demean and inflict pain are not even close to being discipline (guiding/teaching). Those methods are bullying, plain and simple. If people put the same effort into lovingly guiding children and modeling respect and kindness, think what a brighter world this would be!


----------



## Orono Mom (Jun 4, 2007)

Yup, sounds abusive to me...


----------



## 93085 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know someone who does this IRL. It seems borderline abusive to me, too.


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I find it child abuse.
I remember this being done to me when I was 7 because I repeated a word my sister had said which turned out to be a word I wasnt allowed to say.
I was then tied down to the bed where tabasco sauce was poured into my mouth and I was left for the rest of the day there...it was horrible...more than horrible







....









I am so sad that this happened to you







i am so sorry.

I agree this is child abuse. It is horrible.


----------



## misseks (Jan 12, 2005)

I think it is better just to hold their faces under water.









Maybe they are talking about much older children than we generally talk about here - not that it is okay...but maybe to others, it is a bit more okay if the kid is ten...


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

It is definitely abuse/


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I'll go a step further than saying it's not ok, I think it's abuse.


----------



## Mom2Joseph (May 31, 2006)

My parents were of the "wash your mouth out with soap" thinking for bad words and "back talk".

I've tasted more dial and lava soap then I care to think about. And I think I was a "good" kid too.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

If my kid has taste buds anything like mine, it'd be a reward.

But I agree with pretty much everyone else... I don't like it. My parents never did it to me, but I got my mouth washed out with Dawn dishwashing liquid for saying "Bite me" one time, and it was a pretty humiliating experience. I don't think it improved my level of respect one bit.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

Today I took the kids to play at the play area at McDonald's. A kid about 3 said something, I didn't even notice what so it must not have been too bad and the mom threatened to put hot sauce in his mouth.


----------



## butterflykisses4 (Oct 16, 2007)

My kids too. They LOVE hot food! The only one who doesn't is Dh. LOL All the kids even the baby love to eat gumbo and such the hotter the better! =)


----------



## highdesertmama (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peacelovingmama* 







Finding creative ways to humiliate, demean and inflict pain are not even close to being discipline (guiding/teaching). Those methods are bullying, plain and simple. If people put the same effort into lovingly guiding children and modeling respect and kindness, think what a brighter world this would be!









:

ITA, I don't like the usage of soap either but to use a food item seems particularly awful. If your child didn't have a natural affinity for spicy food they would forever associate it with punishment. That is incredibly sad to me, a life spent without the enjoyment of hot salsa and spicy curries.


----------



## MamaB2C (Nov 20, 2007)

It's barbaric. I was told my sister in law does this to our nephews and was horrified. The rest of the in laws seem to have no problem with it.


----------



## sunnmama (Jul 3, 2003)

This is far worse than the average spanking, imo. Not only is it painful, but also pain delivered "inside" the body. That breaks all kinds of obvious and important boundaries for me


----------



## gribbit (Aug 30, 2004)

That counts as abuse in my book..


----------



## catchthewind (Jan 11, 2006)

Ugh, I agree with everyone else.

I thought this was going to be about food, as I remember a friend of mine telling me she put yummy food out as bait for her kids but laced it with hot sauce to teach them not to eat treats without permission. This was years ago so I don't remember what I said about it, but even then it seemed like a bad idea to me. Using food as punishment for anything seems likely to cause more problems than it solves.


----------



## sdm1024 (Sep 4, 2006)

a while back and there was a similar poll regarding the use of soap in the mouth.

It was myself and another lady who said it was plain wrong. Everyone else felt it was ok.


----------



## catchthewind (Jan 11, 2006)

Double posted somehow


----------



## 63977 (Sep 14, 2006)

My biggest problem with it is that the child would associate food with punishment. IMO, food should not be a punishment, a reward, or a bargaining chip. Food is a source of nourishment that is to be enjoyed.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

That is terrible.


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

Totally tragic


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

My parents did this when I was little. I still swore.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

twisted and sick.


----------



## bright_eyes (Dec 7, 2007)

My parents didn't use hot sauce as punishment but used cayenne pepper instead. It was awful because we would force our mouth shut, so it would get on our lips, which burned. The sad thing is that I don't even remember what the "crime" ever was.


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

my mom used cayenne pepper or dish soap-- funny I was just talking about this with my sister yesterday-- she never had it done to her... just my brother and I- what I would say about doing something like this- I have a very different value system-- very different-- if I didn't want my kids to swear- then example and discussion about offending other people-- lying-- humm haven't had much occasion where my kids lied to me except perhaps teens-- and by the time you have teens hopefully you have figured out your parenting, values and interaction with your kids-- punishment just wasn't part of my thinking


----------



## KBecks (Jan 3, 2007)

it is not appropriate.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Using food as a punishment or reward can easily lead to the type of thinking that sets people up for eating disorders and food avoidance. Which is incredibly sad.


----------



## THBVsMommy (Mar 13, 2007)

my "favorite" [ please note the sarcasm ] is when a child is spanked/punished for saying a cuss word.. when the person they learned it from is the one doing the punishing..


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
I find it child abuse.
I remember this being done to me when I was 7 because I repeated a word my sister had said which turned out to be a word I wasnt allowed to say.
I was then tied down to the bed where tabasco sauce was poured into my mouth and I was left for the rest of the day there...it was horrible...more than horrible







....









I'm so sorry you had to endure that.


----------

